# OUTER BANKS~KITTY HAWK~BEACHWOODS RESORT 1BR SLPS 4 AUG 4-11 $700



## Egret1986 (Jul 7, 2018)

https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort

Beachwoods Resort
1 Cypress Knee Trail
Kitty Hawk, NC 27948

One Bedroom/One Bathroom/Full Kitchen/Deck/Sleeps 4
August 4-11, 2018
Unit 101B located a short walk to the amenities
WIFI complimentary in all units

Best resort amenities on the Outer Banks!
No additional amenity fees!
$700


----------



## 7knights (Jul 7, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort
> 
> Beachwoods Resort
> 1 Cypress Knee Trail
> ...




Would they let you have 6 in the room?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 7, 2018)

7knights said:


> Would they let you have 6 in the room?



No, this unit will only accommodate four.


----------



## Dale Harris (Jul 9, 2018)

Does this include the resort fee ?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dale Harris said:


> Does this include the resort fee ?



Yes.  Absolutely no additional fees.  You will be the guest of an owner; therefore, no daily resort fees will be charged.  Guest will have access to all resort amenities.


----------



## Dale Harris (Jul 12, 2018)

Ok so the owner will occupy one side of this unit and the other is available?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dale Harris said:


> Ok so the owner will occupy one side of this unit and the other is available?



Yes, the other side of the lock-out will be occupied.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 16, 2018)

The resort is located one mile off the beach.  The resort has gated beach parking directly across from a Kitty Hawk beach access.

Great onsite amenities.  No amenity fees!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 17, 2018)

No Longer Available.


----------

